# Think I need to change my routine?!!



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

I've been on my current routine since the start of the year now and the rate that I've been able to up the weights seems to have stopped... I also feel that I've made next to no gains in my chest, shoulders and arms...

My back has bulked up quite a bit and I think my calves and legs will get there (only been doing legs three weeks due to a bad knee jan-feb) but everything else seems to have little to no change (especially chest)

My diet is ok-good I think although sometimes I rely a bit on meal replacement shakes for protein and cals as my appetite is crap! I get about 4500cals a day with 220-280g of protein daily... mainly through chicken, sweet pot, beans, oats and milk.

(I've heard that 4500cals might be excessive for natty but I do alot of cardio and I'm not too fussed about getting ripped) I'm looking to gain size and strength!

My routine is

Monday-chest

flat bb bench-4x10

inc/flat db flyes-4x10

inc db press-4x10

decline push-ups-5xfailure

Tuesday-back

Deadlift-4x10

pull-ups-5xfailure

sldl-5x6

bo rows-5x6

wed-rest

Thursday- shoulders

Military- 5x6

Lat raise-5x6

front raise-5x6

upright rows-5x6

db shrugs-4x10

Friday-arms

concentration curl-4x10

tri dips-4x10

hammer curl-4x10

skull crushers(?)-4x10

Saturday-legs

squats-4x10

lunges-5x6

calf raises-4x10

I'm upping my cardio this week to 2x3mile runs and 1x 1.5 mile run followed by sprints.

So has anyone got any advice on routine? Should I change some aspects of it or just scrap the whole thing and do something different?

Thanks in advance guys :thumb:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

rotate routine.

week 1 heavy

week 2 light


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

The key to progress is to continually tweak and update your routine.

- Swap exercises

- change your rep range for some exercises

- go light

- go heavy.

Just shock the hell out of your body to maintain growth. And eat enough high quality protein/foods to fuel all of this. I know this is probably teaching you to suck eggs, but every now and again we all need a reminders.

Cheers fella.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lose the arm day and have an extra rest?


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

Right so switching stuff out and more rest? I'll give it a go.

Is there anything I need to change on chest day or do you guys think that its enough for building mass?

Another thing is that I can't go heavy on deadlifts as I don't have enough plates so should I just keep a high rep range?

I also have a problem with squats as I don't have a squat stand so can only get upto about 60odd kg as thats all I can lift over my head to get the bar in position...would it be ok just to keep this in a higher rep range? or are there any alternatives?(not hopefull)


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Invest in some more weight plates otherwise your be there all day trying to tire yourself out with 60kg.

I really truly doubt a person that has trouble with eating is getting 4800kcals from sweet pots and oats and still looks as slender as you. I remember when i was trying for 3000 calories and it took two dinner plates to fill.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Drop the weights by 20% and cycle back upwards over a period of weeks. No-one can add weight to any exercise indefinitely without cycling.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

What're your current stats for dead, squat and bench?

Could look into doing an upper/lower split instead of a 5 day body split


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

Bish83 said:


> Invest in some more weight plates otherwise your be there all day trying to tire yourself out with 60kg.
> 
> I really truly doubt a person that has trouble with eating is getting 4800kcals from sweet pots and oats and still looks as slender as you. I remember when i was trying for 3000 calories and it took two dinner plates to fill.


I take in alot through shakes (about 1000cals each) and its around 4500 I'm getting a day (only been managing this amount for a couple of weeks so far).... and I've got 105kg of plates, but I can only confidently get 60 odd up and over my head to get into position for squats.


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> What're your current stats for dead, squat and bench?
> 
> Could look into doing an upper/lower split instead of a 5 day body split


Not got a clue what my 1rm would be for squats and deads... deads I can get 5 sets of 10 reps at 105kg (got a bit more last week by improvising with tying a 4 pack of coke bottles onto the bar but was buggered on the last set), squats I can pretty easily get out [email protected] but, as I say, thats all I can get in place without a rack.

bench I got 5x5 at 75kg today but failed on the last rep on the last three sets, I havn't tested my 1rm as I've only got my missus as a spotter and I don't want to be stuck with no-one but her to help...


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Buy a squat rack?


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> Buy a squat rack?


I'm skint as a rackoon dog after a big order of fake ugg boots... its not and option at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.jcdfitness.com/2009/01/lyle-mcdonalds-bulking-routine/

Have a try with this one, hitting body parts twice a week might work out a bit better for you.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

longjohnchafage said:


> I'm skint as a rackoon dog after a big order of fake ugg boots... its not and option at the moment unfortunately.


http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/strength-equipment-1/squat-racks-and-stands.html

Some of these are super cheap!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

routine is sh1t for size and strength .

lower reps add kg dont switch things up or change things round as you need to let your body keep trying to adapt and overcome , if you chop and change all the time it`ll be a slower process .

i rarely change my routine and when i do its the methods not the exercises .


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> routine is sh1t for size and strength .
> 
> lower reps add kg dont switch things up or change things round as you need to let your body keep trying to adapt and overcome , if you chop and change all the time it`ll be a slower process .
> 
> i rarely change my routine and when i do its the methods not the exercises .


what kind of rep range should i go with? should I keep the exercises the same?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

longjohnchafage said:


> what kind of rep range should i go with? should I keep the exercises the same?


gaining mass and strength seems hard but it is pretty easy , if you really are eating 4500 cals then all you need to do is lift heavy weights .

stick to low rep low sets exercises you nee the basics so front squat back squat deads ohp rows chins etc .

like ming says you cannot always add weight to the bar so deload for a week knock a little off the bar and repeat or knock reps down and weight up or simply add reps , if adding weight is a sticking point then drop a little off and add reps .

its no good swapping exercises as if you want to squat 200kg you have to squat and squat a lot it is the only way .

and drop the arm day , add biceps on back and trceps on shoulders/chest .


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> gaining mass and strength seems hard but it is pretty easy , if you really are eating 4500 cals then all you need to do is lift heavy weights .
> 
> stick to low rep low sets exercises you nee the basics so front squat back squat deads ohp rows chins etc .
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll give this approach a try... seems pretty simple, Just need to make sure I'm consistantly getting the calls from now on... what I miss in solid food isn't hard to catch up on using MR shakes. Is it ok to rely so much on shakes?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

longjohnchafage said:


> Thanks, I'll give this approach a try... seems pretty simple, Just need to make sure I'm consistantly getting the calls from now on... what I miss in solid food isn't hard to catch up on using MR shakes. Is it ok to rely so much on shakes?


no .

there is no sub for real food theres loads of guys on here swear by shakes but none are big all the big boys eat lots of real food and supplement with shakes but dont rely on them .

why are you natty anyway ?


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> no .
> 
> there is no sub for real food theres loads of guys on here swear by shakes but none are big all the big buys eat lots of real food and supplement with shakes but dont rely on them .
> 
> why are you natty anyway ?


Right, looks like I'll have to man up in the appetite department... used to eat tons so sure I can back in the mindset.

I'm natty because I'm in the process of joining the infantry, its taken me a long time but the end of the application process is in sight and steroid use is a bar from service... otherwise I would probably look into it a few years down the line but, for now, the army takes priority.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

longjohnchafage said:


> Right, looks like I'll have to man up in the appetite department... used to eat tons so sure I can back in the mindset.
> 
> I'm natty because I'm in the process of joining the infantry, its taken me a long time but the end of the application process is in sight and steroid use is a bar from service... otherwise I would probably look into it a few years down the line but, for now, the army takes priority.


makes sense , a strong body will serve you better than a show body and easier to keep while sat in a mud hut eating camels testicles .

try not binge eating but build meal size and add meals in you have to grow your stomach too .


----------

